# Older Dog Afraid of New Puppy



## Strikeys (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,

I've been lurking on this forum for a long time reading posts and gaining information on dogs and puppies. It's finally my turn to ask a question and seek out advice.

We have a 1.5 year old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and a week ago added a puppy to our household. We've run into a bit of an issue between the two dogs. The puppy wants to play with our Cavalier, however the Cavalier just runs and jumps onto the couch (his safe spot where the puppy can't reach yet). Even when our puppy doesn't want to play, our Cav won't come near the puppy anymore unless its when both of them are being told to sit for treats. It has started to get a bit more intense because our puppy has started to nip a bit and we had to stop him from humping earlier this morning. The only time our Cavalier will really stay his ground and stick up for himself is if he's been cornered. If he was more confident I wouldn't think it was a problem because our puppy is just exhibiting normal puppy behavior. My goal is to try and make it so that they can coexist peacefully, and so our Cavalier is not relegated to living life on the couch. So I guess my questions are...

What can I do to make them calmer around each other and able to be relaxed when in close proximity? I've been treating them for being calm when around each other, but haven't really seen any payoff yet.

What correction techniques seem to work for you when a firm "No" is ignored?

Thanks for the help,
Nick


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

When I added a pup with my two 4 year old (at that time) dogs ... I did all the same things ... started out with the introduction from a distance ... slow introduction ... treated and rewarded for calm behavior ... one of the dogs STILL bit the pup in the eye and made it bleed! The one dog would have NO PART OF IT!  I finally realized that I should not allow the puppy to keep pestering the older dog. I kept them together and separate at the same time by training the pup and not allowing it to overwhelm the adult dog. I used time-outs for the pup in his crate when he became overly - exuberant. Not saying this is the correct way ... but it worked for me. The adult dog found that I had the situation under control and he did not have to worry about being non-stop pestered by the pup.  The pup learned acceptable behavior as this was part of the training anyways ... as I could not leave the dog to correct him or the pup would actually be injured. The older dog learned to tolerate the pup.

I am just suggesting that you do not allow the pup to overwhelm the big guy. IMO in the older dog's view ... the pup is invading his territory. When the pup gets crazy put him in time-out for just a minute ... then release him. Take him also on his own for some quality time by himself with you. Give the older dog some relaxation time by himself and some one on one quality time with you too.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Couple things to keep in mind:

Not all dogs love puppies. I know to you a puppy is cute and sweet, but to him.... well picture a one year old human kid with a snotty nose, food all over his face and a loaded diaper. Cute to look at but keep it away! Your dog might not be so into puppies, that's fine and normal. Him getting onto the couch and avoiding is likely his way of saying 'ick, puppy germs' and getting out of the way.

Most dogs won't tell a young puppy off. Just like you would allow a small baby to pester you or take off your glasses, stick their finger in your nose and it's fine, but if the kid is ten then you're not going to be so nice about it. Your dog is likely the same way, not going to correct the baby for being a pest. But wait till the pup grows up and it might be a different story!

Ticket tolerates puppies. Kilt would pester him and he'd put his head up high and ignore her, but then about the three month mark he told her off a few times. Now he just has to give her the evil eye and she'll back off. Storee on the other hand LOVES the puppy and instantly claimed her as her adopted baby/toy and they play, and play, and play. Kilt was allowed to steal food, bones, you name it, it was cute. At 4 months though Storee has started to 'draw the line' at certain things, Kilt can't steal bones anymore and I haven't noticed Kilt being a monster so I'm guessing she got told 'enough' for attempting to beat Storee up. 

Just respect your older dog's wishes, teach the pup not to pester him or distract the puppy and tire him out playing with you first, so he's not too much of a pain.


----------



## Strikeys (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for the responses, Abbylynn and Bordermom. Hopefully it is just that our Cavalier doesn't like puppies and wants nothing to do with them and not that he is legitimately afraid and wants to stay away. My main focus now is going to be to try and tire out our 10 week old puppy and try and correct him/put him in time out if he starts to chase after our older dog. I am confident that we'll be able to train him to have good manners. 

The more difficult task will be to try and instill some confidence in our Cavalier, or hopefully once the puppy license runs out, he'll start correcting the pup. Any advice on building up confidence is always welcomed.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

You can also re-direct the pup when he starts after the older dog too .... I forgot to mention this. Make the pup forget what he started to do by replacing his actions with a fun toy!  Sometimes better than time-out!  You will know what works best.

Good luck!


----------

